# Wanted: Insight & Wisdom for Living Aboard



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

You may find this surprising, but a business degree in economics didn't instill a lot of common sense in me.

So, as I head down to Mobile Bay to live on the family sailboat (1985 O'Day 272), I'd welcome any communal help the internet can send my way!

Is there anything that you absolutely wouldn't have thought you would need until after you settled in? Any problems I might not foresee?

A little background...​I'm a 25 year old young lady with experience sailing JY15's with UTK on a rather crappy little lake in Knoxville, a summer sailing the Windwards in the Caribbean on a 52.2' Jeanneau, and of course as underling to Captain Dad on Percy Priest Lake in Nashville.

I'm a little out of practice, but *really hope* that intuition will make up for lack of practice.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome,you will just have to settle in and adjust.marc


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks. 

I'm sure it will be no problem at all. I'm actually really thrilled to be able to do this. 

More than anything, I'm a little apprehensive about ocean sailing again. It's been quite a while, and while you get some skill with inconsistent and shifting wind on the lakes in TN, they're not nearly as strong or as consistent as coastal winds.

The only other time I've *lived* on a boat was with 10 other teens my age on a French Jeanneau. It definitely got really hot without A/C, so I'd just sleep up top or in the mainsail lazy bag. 

Also, I think that the regulations in the Caribbean (or maybe because it was a French registered boat) didn't require the boat to have a septic tank? Learning how to sail there, it didn't make that big of an impact on me, but imagining how that would work out on lakes really grosses me out.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

hi welcome to sailnet,yup sailing on the tn.river ponds sucks,my boat is on watts bar,mobile bay is quite big but very shallow and lots of abandoned oilwells,wrecks etc,the main channel is the only safe place to really be until you gain lots of local knowlege,i came across there 4 years ago,i hear that the dog river marina is pretty good if you need repairs etc,i prefer the area south of mobile or n.florida,living aboard a smaller boat you will find out soon how few things you really need or want to dig through to find something,i generally try store stuff in specific areas on the boat,safety gear,personl gear, food etc so i have a good idea where to start digging,what ever it is is bound to be on the bottem


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Won't be sleeping on deck there I bet.marc


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you intend to actively cruise on the boat? If so, do you have any particular area in mind? If cruising, you'll need certain types of things. If living on a floating apartment, there are other concerns. Either way, you need to have some basic, general plan. It doesn't have to be real specific, for instance, my basic plan is go north when it's hot, go south when it's cold. Once you have a handle on what you actually want, and expect to do, then you can make decisions on what you need to do it.


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

sawingonknots, I've been out skiing on Watts Bar a few times - it's actually really beautiful out there. I'm currently located in Knoxville and was just out on Melton Hill Lake last weekend. It seems like most of the lakes here in Knoxville are just fat rivers, although I might just be spoiled from sailing in Percy Priest.

The way you describe Mobile Bay kind of racks my nerves! I'm looking forward to some wide-open spaces, not a hidden obstacle course! I'm fine with reading charts, though, and I would imagine a fair amount of the bigger problems will have markers. And I'll be a bit overcautious, as I've been out of it for awhile, so I'm hoping I won't have to deal with any huge fiascos. Thanks for the heads up, though!

Marc, I like your brevity. Yeah, I've heard the mosquitoes are miserable, but I've got a bunch of army mosquito netting, so maybe I can rig up some kind of contraption? 

PB, the main objective at this point is to make sure she's seaworthy in the next couple of weeks before I head down there, clean her up once I get down there and get settled in, and to get to know the channels in the area. Ideally within a month of living there, I'll be finding work in the area and taking her out at least every few days in the immediate area.

However, the family started in Nashville, got her on the Tombigbee, and motored her down there with the initial intent of using weekends and holidays to sail her around FL up towards Baltimore Harbor (we're big Orioles fans and have family in that area). I really like the Chesapeake area, and wouldn't mind taking a few small legs of the trip off pretty soon. However, I haven't done *any* planning for weather or anchorage at all, so I'll have to look into that more closely before I can do anything.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Try to keep your meals down to One pan affairs. 
If you are going to look for work in the area you are in; you will want to keep your Interview clothes simple but easy to shift into when needed.
bug repellent, netting and don't take any cardboard boxes onto your boat... vermin nest in them.
Mainly after a couple of months your original questions will be answered by expirience and you will have a new set of questions...


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

it really sounds like your very sensible,you can proceed at your own pace,the tombigbee is a hoot,very stong currents,very very crooked, gobs of semi out -of-control tows and mamy mamy miles of no fuel or even a good place to anchor,if you do decide to head up it be very cautious because the tows take up the entire river and though i have great admiration for their skill if your in the wrong place at the wrong time.....,i always moniter ch.16 you can tell when their getting close by the clarity of their radios. moble bay and all the coastal chanels are always clearly marked just be very sure to stay within them because they are dredged chanels and abruptly shallow just outside,you should get aquainted with some local sailers as soon as possible,btw i'm planning to pass that way late this fall perhaps i'll give you a "holler",may the wind always be at your back and the path rise up to meet your feet


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

Boasun, thanks for the cardboard tip! I never would've known, and I'm certainly not a huge fan of vermin... I don't think I'll be looking for formal work, but I'm not the sort of girl that likes to just wear boat clothes and a bathing suit every day, either. I think I'll be able to fend for myself - I'm pretty good at getting around in heels and dresses. 

sawingknots, Thanks for the heads up on the Bay. Definitely feel free to drop me a line whenever you're around there. I'll probably be in the same marina for a few months making plans and double checking them before I head anywhere else.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I concur with the one-pan meals. That is mostly what we like to do unless we're at anchor. Martinis to watch the sunset with can be a must. I would steer away from heels on deck, though. Done that and ended up in the drink.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Andrea Royer said:


> However, the family started in Nashville, got her on the Tombigbee, and motored her down there with the initial intent of using weekends and holidays to sail her around FL up towards Baltimore Harbor (we're big Orioles fans and have family in that area). I really like the Chesapeake area, and wouldn't mind taking a few small legs of the trip off pretty soon. However, I haven't done *any* planning for weather or anchorage at all, so I'll have to look into that more closely before I can do anything.


You're assessment of the Cheaspeake Bay is spot on. I've sailed most of the east coast and also the Pacific NW and while each area has its unique features there is really nothing to compare with the diversity of the Cheaspeake. I lived aboard in Solomons for close to 20 years and one thing I liked to do is to keep the boat clutter free so that you can untie those dock lines and get out on the water with as few hassels as possible. Most liveaboards have so much gear that needs to be stowed away that it's easier to just forget about going out for that day sail.


----------



## GEO42 (Aug 18, 2003)

*storage*

Name the storage compartments on your boat and list what you store in each
one. It make it easy to find the things you don't use frequently.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Loving life aboard in the chesapeake for 10 years and continuting! My general advice is - figure out what makes YOU feel like you're camping out instead of living at home, and address that. For me, "camping out" means having to take showers in the bathhouse instead of at home and walking back with wet hair. So to address that I made sure we could take hot water showers aboard. We both like to cook, so the 'one-pan-meals' advice you've gotten would be horrible for us, feel like camping out again (see what I mean? Advice needs to address your specific personality and situation). This is our long-term home and we often have 2 or 3 burners going at once.)

Specific advice: as you move aboard, don't visualize storing things the way you would at home, ie, all the kitchen stuff in one part of the boat, all your clothing on hangers, etc. Instead, look at prioritizing which lockers are dry, which are easy to get to, which are temperature-stable below the waterline. Small electronics go in the dry lockers; heavy tools go low and in the center of the boat; wine goes in temperature-stable lockers, etc. If you haven't already, scan your photos to computer files, trade books for e-reader, move your music to an ipod. Humidity, and especially condensation in winter, is an issue - we store many things in tupperware, plastic bags, especially those things that are used infrequently and stored in lockers touching the hull, lest paper or clothing go moldy. (For some reason leather shoes are especially vulnerable). Prioritize as you consider what to bring with you: first safety, then tools, then "everything else."

Sorry for the rambling style, this was meant to be a bulleted list but something funky is happening to my format. But you sound quite smart and together, I'm pretty sure you'll figure it out. 

Oh, and BTW, I don't know what's going on with the "young" jokes; I am convinced that spending time on the water makes you age in reverse. (I gotta keep trying, I'm 56 ...)


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I stayed in Mobile for a few weeks earlier this year. I was at Turner Marina and it suited my needs at the time. Living aboard at a marina some of the things I look for are 1) clean bathrooms and showers 2) laundry on site 3) internet access 4) access to sailing area 5) safe car parking

Getting in and out of the marinas on Mobile Bay was a PITA due to shallow water and twisty channels. When it rains anywhere in the general area Mobile Bay will be full of floating debris. I draw just under 5 feet and didn't have any problems outside the ship channel as long s I paid attention. 

I moved to the Destin FL area because I work over here. The ICW between Mobile Bay and Pensacola Bay is gorgeous. Get out there and explore it if you have the chance, there are some fantastic anchorages 'inside' around Perdido Key, Big Lagoon, and many others. 

Welcome to the area.


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

tomperanteau, I'm all about no-mess meals, but I do have a pretty bad habit of eating unhealthily when I'm trying to eat foods that require little prep. I anticipate lots of trial and error, and to be realistic, some up and down swings on the scale.

lancelot, I would really love to be in the Chesapeake area. I could have a real job and live on the boat. There's not a lot in the way of real jobs for me in Mobile. Also, at Turner Marine the regular dockage fee is $7/ft +$25 electrical fee. Is there even anything close to that in that area? I imagine I'd have to be a bit out of the way and might not be in quite as nice of a facility, but is that still a comprable price?

Haha @ Geo. Good advice - I'll have to stop by Staples to get a label gun. Stay back or be catagorized!

WingNWing, You look and write much younger than 56! Thanks for all the great advice. Clutter probably won't be a problem. I've moved several to several different apartments this year (transient college student, changing roommates - I'm not crazy!) and I keep shedding junk each time, so that shouldn't be a concern. And if anything, I'll have to work on de-digitizing my life. I've streamlined all of my gadgets to work together and satisfy all my needs, but the result is hardly a spare socket in my apartment, so I doubt that will work out well for me on the boat. Haha.

Silvio, how did Turner measure up on your 5 considerations? Koniki drafts around 3', so I'm hoping I'll have a little leeway for mistakes, being without practice for so long. When you say it's a PITA, do you mean that it just requires caution and attention more than usual or that it's legitimately difficult and might cause a sailor like myself some trouble? You've got me worried! It's good to hear from someone in the area! I'll have to keep you in mind and maybe we can head out for a day sail once I get settled in.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

mobile bay isn't necessarily that hazardous,i only wanted to warn you, not discourage,just get a good paper chart and watch your depth indicator,your not a sailor until you've run aground maybe hmmm 50 times,a passing fisherman or sailboat will usually offer a hand and a smaller boat with a minimal keel[draw] is often easy to dislodge,my motto is [when i doubt the slower you are going the less damage if you hit something]


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Andrea,
Turner Marina was pretty good for facilities, access, parking, and they have great internet at the docks!

The neighborhood just north isn't the most prosperous but there is decent asian take-out, ask Rick T. which one and he'll direct you there. Commercial stuff like Wal-Mart and chain restaurants are a bit of a drive the other direction but definitely doable.

Turner Marina (while I was there) had a few live-aboards and seemed quite welcoming and friendly. You definitely can't beat their price anywhere nearer a large city.

You should be fine in the bay with your draft. Keep an eye on your depth gage and head out towards the middle, the channel shouldn't concern you much at all other than staying clear of traffic. It only gets real shallow along the edges and particularly the south west side IIRC. There are several old pipe stands that are at the water surface but the ones I know of are marked on the charts and have buoys or booms around them.

It is a nice full day trip to Pensacola Bay and another full day to Choctawhatchee Bay. Beautiful inside sailing all the way! You can also run outside pretty easily. I air draft 48' so I tend to stay away from the 49' bridges between here and there. Give me a shout if you make your way this direction, I am always up for a meet-up and a cheeseburger with another sailor! I am waiting out hurricane season and then heading to the Chesapeake via the Bahamas so stop by soon!

Not trying to be nosey, but you sound like a recent college grad? You got a job lined up or family/friends in Mobile? You might toss out what you are looking for if you are job hunting. Some on this board, like myself, may be able to offer suggestions of areas to look into that are boat friendly and have work available.

Good luck!


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Andrea,
Sorry, I just read your OP. You have an econ degree. "Old timers" affects some of us sooner than others


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Andrea, we too, moved aboard at 25 and I just received my medicare card in the mail this week. Two things have been the absolute most important factors in making life aboard rewarding for us. First, just like wisdom requires that you spend less than your income; live in less space than you have! Some fail to do well with living aboard because they are owned by belongings that clutter their space and pile under tarps on their decks. Even for our years with children up to 7 & 9 years old on our 33' sloop, we had clear decks and empty counter and table space below. Second, dependant on the first, we always kept our boat in a condition and location that required no more than ten minutes to get underway for spontaneous sailing,- even weekdays after work for a couple of hours. Too many liveaboards find themselves burdened by leading a double life and they are not able to easily shift from the dock life to the cruising life. We always stay prepared for cruising even if we spend two months at a dock. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> We both like to cook, so the 'one-pan-meals' advice you've gotten would be horrible for us, feel like camping out again (see what I mean? Advice needs to address your specific personality and situation).


I definitely agree with Jaye. While cooking aboard with a two-burner cooker and a small oven isn't at all like cooking in my old kitchen with a six-burner commercial cooktop, double oven, big fridge, and lots of counter space. That doesn't mean I have to relegate myself to eating poorly. The only meal I've "given up" is really big roasts and turkey. With some care and _mise en plas_ I can make anything I ever did. In some ways it has made me a better cook.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> ...........That doesn't mean I have to relegate myself to eating poorly...............


If "eating poorly" means unhealthy; then, there is NO corelation! Having been blessed with a vulgar palate, I'm satisfied with simple fare. These same simple foods are often the most healthy,- fruits, nuts, yogurt, salad, simple one dish meals. I'll respect those that like to spend time preparing elaborate meals, but don't imply that simple fare is "eating poorly". The reverse is likely true! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Andrea,

Welcome. You've got an adventure ahead of you, so wring all the excitement out of it you can!

I'm with Silvio as to Turner's. We spent Thanksgiving 2009 there getting our mast stepped after the trip down from Lake Michigan. Turner's prices are very hard to beat, and their facilities are quite adequate. The staff is great, and it's one of the few old style family businesses that still exist in today's corporate culture. They've got a decent selection of harware and boat stuff that will be less expensive than across the parking lot at the West Marine Express. Don't fret about distant shopping -- they had a courtesy car available for tenant use. You may want to check on courtesy cars for any marina in which you contemplate staying. 

A couple of negatives for Turner's was a lack of pump-out and fuel facilities (those are available around the corner at Dog River Marina.) Also, don't expect full length floating docks -- Turner's has fixed docks with short finger piers. You may want to think about how you'll tie up to make sure you can get on and off your home without worrying about taking a dip. 

Best,
PF


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

CaptainForce said:


> I'll respect those that like to spend time preparing elaborate meals, but don't imply that simple fare is "eating poorly".


Aythya,

You are correct. I inappropriately associated one-pot meals with dumping a can in a pot. You are quite right that one-pot meals -- even no-pot meals -- can be quite healthy AND constitute eating well.

My point was that one who does enjoy cooking need not give up that joy in order to live aboard. One need not give up a favored dish that requires something sauteed, something boiled, and something roasted or baked. One-pot meals are not a mandate for those that live aboard.

I've made "elaborate" meals that required no pots and no cooking, taking more time and care than simple meals with cooking. There is little one can imagine, within the physical size limits of a boat galley, that can't be cooked aboard at anchor or underway.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I think Dave's clarification is exactly spot-on. My original point to the OP was that "whatever it is that makes you feel like you're camping out..." is the thing to address in order to live aboard successfully. A one-pot meal *limit* would make me feel like camping out; not that one-pot meals necessarily are bad quality or bad tasting. (In fact I'm pretty sure I remember a thread on this board where people contributed a number of great recipes.) The OP apparently doesn't enjoy cooking, so galley won't be a priority, but she will presumably identify something else that feels like camping out that she needs to address. It's really about individual preferences.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> .................My point was that one who does enjoy cooking need not give up that joy in order to live aboard..............


I'm sure you're right. If our wakes cross, just suggest the wine that I should bring!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be happy to cook for you and your family if we do find ourselves in the same place.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Oooh, can I come to this party too? Since the food and the wine are already covered, I can bring maybe some dessert? Pineapple, anyone?


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Some good advice here. I'm making the live aboard transition in under two weeks! EEEK! Exciting and nerve-wracking all at once. It looks like y'all are on the East Coast, though. Any PNWesters out there?

I think it'll be hard to give up hot showers, but my port has them, just won't have them on my new boat. I'm assuming it's either impossible or a downright pain in the gluteous maximus to add one into a boat...


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> we always kept our boat in a condition and location that required no more than ten minutes to get underway for spontaneous sailing,- even weekdays after work for a couple of hours. Too many liveaboards find themselves burdened by leading a double life and they are not able to easily shift from the dock life to the cruising life. We always stay prepared for cruising even if we spend two months at a dock. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Excellent advice ... something I wish I had been keenly aware of when I started living aboard 2 years ago ... for a number of reasons (not important here) ... I did the next best thing ... got a Ranger 23 berthed right next to the Cal 28 ... ready to leave a moment's notice ...

Andrea ... although I'm not cruising yet (but living aboard) ... a couple of things that have really enriched the experience for me ...

lucky enough to have found a Norcold 120VAC/12VDC 3 cu ft fridge on craig's list for $50 ... adds another dimension to your cuisine ...

put alot of time and effort into making the V berth ... comfortable and cozy ... added a Froli system under 4" of foam (1/2 of it memory) and sleep like a baby ...

also added a oil lamp ... takes that chill out of the air in the cabin at night ... and throws off just a beautiful warm glow throughout ...

best of luck ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CKT, depends on the size of the boat but in the main I'd think adding hot pressure showers from scratch would be an undertaking few would enjoy. Once you are off the marina however, there are plenty of other options. Combination of solar, boiling a kettle and a submersible 12v pump worked for us on our old boat but defnitely not for liveaboard at marina. 

Reality is of course that marina living on board is a damn sight different to be out and about.

Ref the 'one pot cooking' issue ... I really like the idea simply cos of a lack of burners but we usually end up going two pots. Saturday evening we did a chicken curry with the rice in the 2nd and some greens steaming over the rice. If a casserole then I'll boil up some potatoes with carrots and greens steaming on top. It really is easy to eat well off a two burner stove. That said if the Wombet ever comes to her senses and throws me over for a younger model then I'd probably throw the greens and potatoes in with the stew and eat it straight out of the pan. Hey, I love cooking and eating but washing up not so much.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea to the oil lamp suggestion .... that was our only heater on board Raven. Worked very well in just taking the edge of the cold. 

Another suggestion to maximise storage space and to make cooking easier are those collapsable silicon strainers and spatter guards. 

The big problem I found with trying to shoe horn into a 28'er was simply lack of stowage space. the thing of having to move half the boat to get at something eventually drove me crazy and persuade me that I couldn't survive on something that small. A weekend is fine, even a couple of weeks but full time, nope.


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

*Which Lake*

Andrea -
Which crappy lake? I, too, am enduring a long stay in Knoxville. I'm mostly on Loudon because it's within twenty minutes of my home.

Bill



Andrea Royer said:


> You may find this surprising, but a business degree in economics didn't instill a lot of common sense in me.
> 
> So, as I head down to Mobile Bay to live on the family sailboat (1985 O'Day 272), I'd welcome any communal help the internet can send my way!
> 
> ...


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

cktalons said:


> Some good advice here. I'm making the live aboard transition in under two weeks! EEEK! Exciting and nerve-wracking all at once. It looks like y'all are on the East Coast, though. Any PNWesters out there?
> 
> I think it'll be hard to give up hot showers, but my port has them, just won't have them on my new boat. I'm assuming it's either impossible or a downright pain in the gluteous maximus to add one into a boat...


Depends on how important hot showers are to you, and what kind of boat? A sun shower would be a quick fix ... oh wait, PNW, you don't really have sun, right? You could warm up water on the stove instead.

Hey, I've been reading your blog and love your enthusiasm for moving aboard! Can't wait to read more as your adventure unfolds.


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

cktalons said:


> Some good advice here. I'm making the live aboard transition in under two weeks! EEEK! Exciting and nerve-wracking all at once. It looks like y'all are on the East Coast, though. Any PNWesters out there?
> 
> I think it'll be hard to give up hot showers, but my port has them, just won't have them on my new boat. I'm assuming it's either impossible or a downright pain in the gluteous maximus to add one into a boat...


Sunshowers work great, can heat up the water in a hour. I use it all the time, generally in the cockpit so there is no cleanup.
Tom


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

wingNwing said:


> Specific advice: as you move aboard, don't visualize storing things the way you would at home, ....


Good stuff, also save the big lockers/bins for big items, and if you are like most of us, your q-berth will become your garage.
Tom


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

PorFin said:


> Turner's prices are very hard to beat, and their facilities are quite adequate. Don't fret about distant shopping -- they had a courtesy car available for tenant use.
> 
> A couple of negatives for Turner's was a lack of pump-out and fuel facilities (those are available around the corner at Dog River Marina.) Also, don't expect full length floating docks -- Turner's has fixed docks with short finger piers. You may want to think about how you'll tie up to make sure you can get on and off your home without worrying about taking a dip.


PF, I'm glad to hear good things about Turner's. My mom had stayed on the boat for a week a couple years ago and mentioned that the bath house and facilities were pretty nice.

I'm in the market for a new car at the moment, and enjoy the flexibility of being able to go where I want on my own schedule. But in case I choose not to buy until after getting down there or have a gap, it's good to know there's a courtesy car. I've never taken advantage of that amenity before. Is it really only meant for once in a blue moon usage or could someone check it out once a week for groceries without taking advantage of the situation?

Also, I've only ever used the boat when it shared a slip with another boat with floating docks and a 20' finger pier. I'm used to tying up bow first and boarding over the side. I'll probably be fine with getting on and off however I need to, but what's your suggestion for how I should tie up? I've never had to deal with tides before, sailing on a depth controlled lake and only mooring in the Caribbean, so any suggestions to do with that would be helpful too! (Please!) 



wingNwing said:


> The OP apparently doesn't enjoy cooking...


It's not that I don't enjoy cooking in particular, but rather that I enjoy eating much more (and am not the most patient person when I'm eating by myself). So then, it looks like SVAuspicious has got the food, CaptainForce has got the wine, and you've got the dessert. I can only take so much in one night, so we'd just have to repeat another night with a shrimp boil and gin bucket, courtesy of me! 



Cal28 said:


> I did the next best thing ... got a Ranger 23 berthed right next to the Cal 28 ... ready to leave a moment's notice ...


Cal, have you heard of hoarding? (Haha.) And thanks for the good advice - I like the idea of an oil lamp, so I'll have to start shopping around.

And that actually reminds me of one flaw I have in satisfying wingNwing's suggestion to go digital. I probably wouldn't have thought of it, but I'll have to get a Kindle (even though I've long avoided the iPad/Kindle debate by resorting to real book snobbery), so that I can read by the glow of the oil lamp.


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

tdw, I'm not a big person myself, so I'm hoping if I _think small_, I can develop _small_ habits. And I'm going to seriously limit the amount of stuff I bring on board. Although, it will be hard to cut down my wardrobe - I do love my clothes.



ArcherBowman said:


> Andrea -
> Which crappy lake? I, too, am enduring a long stay in Knoxville. I'm mostly on Loudon because it's within twenty minutes of my home.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I haven't sailed in Knoxville in the last couple years, but I was very involved with the UT Sailing Club and Team that sails out of Concord Yacht Club off of Northshore. I think it's actually just part of the river that we sail on out of the club. Most college kids won't drive more than the twenty minutes it takes to get there and attendance suffered when we tried to trailer some boats out to Loudon once. Do you sail Loudon often?



teejayevans said:


> if you are like most of us, your q-berth will become your garage.


I actually love sleeping in my q berth, so I guess I'll have to figure something out!



sawingknots said:


> mobile bay isn't necessarily that hazardous,i only wanted to warn you, not discourage,just get a good paper chart and watch your depth indicator,your not a sailor until you've run aground maybe hmmm 50 times,a passing fisherman or sailboat will usually offer a hand and a smaller boat with a minimal keel[draw] is often easy to dislodge,my motto is [when i doubt the slower you are going the less damage if you hit something]


Oh man, I'm not planning on running aground at all... but I guess nobody does. I'm not discouraged, just a bit nervous and probably will be a bit overcautious.


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

Silvio said:


> Andrea,
> Turner Marina was pretty good for facilities, access, parking, and they have great internet at the docks!
> 
> The neighborhood just north isn't the most prosperous but there is decent asian take-out, ask Rick T. which one and he'll direct you there. Commercial stuff like Wal-Mart and chain restaurants are a bit of a drive the other direction but definitely doable.
> ...


Thanks for all the info, Silvio! The eventual plan is to get Koniki around to the east coast, and I'm wanting to take a few baby steps for the first part of the journey, so I will be headed in your direction.

I will be done with school August 9th, with a business degree in Economics. I'm not really job hunting at the moment, but I wouldn't turn down a job if it was the right kind and presented itself (I'm always browsing the job ads just to get a feel for what's out there). I'm really hoping to just make the most of living on the boat for as long as I can and see if there's some way I can create a long term plan that somehow involves sailing and beachcombing. I totally welcome any and all suggestions! I'm a hardworker and have a good attitude about learning and taking instructions (plenty of practice from Captain Dad - haha), so bring on the instruction.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Andrea Royer said:


> .............I've only ever used the boat when it shared a slip with another boat with floating docks and a 20' finger pier. I'm used to tying up bow first and boarding over the side. I'll probably be fine with getting on and off however I need to, but what's your suggestion for how I should tie up? I've never had to deal with tides before, sailing on a depth controlled lake and only mooring in the Caribbean, so any suggestions to do with that would be helpful too!.................and that actually reminds me of one flaw I have in satisfying wingNwing's suggestion to go digital. I probably wouldn't have thought of it, but I'll have to get a Kindle (even though I've long avoided the iPad/Kindle debate by resorting to real book snobbery), so that I can read by the glow of the oil lamp.


More than 90% of sailboats are pulling into slips bow first. The other 10% are those with the "sugar scoop" sterns and find it to their benefit to step off at the "no" transom. 
Most of the laundry facilities in marinas have a big shelf of trade paperbacks. These can be jammed into your laundry bag; tossed into your dinghy; left in the rain and sun; forgotten on the deck; stepped on; dog chewed and still remain legible. They also provide readily available paper to write down Coast Guard VHF alerts and light list notices or lat & longs for the "pan..pans".. If they are totally lost or destroyed the economic damage is somewhere between zero and fifty cents! If I were a more responsible person I might buy an electronic reader, but with my casual tromp through fine literature, I'll stay with the book that is sometimes left in my dinghy! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

CaptainForce said:


> Most of the laundry facilities in marinas have a big shelf of trade paperbacks. These can be jammed into your laundry bag; tossed into your dinghy; left in the rain and sun; forgotten on the deck; stepped on; dog chewed and still remain legible. They also provide readily available paper to write down Coast Guard VHF alerts and light list notices or lat & longs for the "pan..pans".. If they are totally lost or destroyed the economic damage is somewhere between zero and fifty cents! If I were a more responsible person I might buy an electronic reader, but with my casual tromp through fine literature, I'll stay with the book that is sometimes left in my dinghy! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


Yes, it's quite a dilemma - benefits either way. Really, no decision to read and take in new information is a 'bad' idea, whether you do it digitally or hardcopy ... Downsizing - with digital aid | Jaye Lunsford - Life Afloat | Blogs (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

One person on a 27' long boat? What would I do with all that room?
For what it's worth, we've found a number of ways to maximize the space on our 23' boat. The best advice I can offer is to find a place ofr everything and remember to always put everything back in it's place. you become a neatnik almost by necessity.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Andrea Royer said:


> It's not that I don't enjoy cooking in particular, but rather that I enjoy eating much more (and am not the most patient person when I'm eating by myself). So then, it looks like SVAuspicious has got the food, CaptainForce has got the wine, and you've got the dessert. I can only take so much in one night, so we'd just have to repeat another night with a shrimp boil and gin bucket, courtesy of me!


You're on!!!


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

I read _a lot_. And up until this point, I've committed myself to always buying books I want to read and keeping them to add to my (just beginning to be) sizable library. I take the library with me everywhere, but since the library won't come and I won't stop reading, I guess I'll just have to go digital. At least the kindle will be a good addition to my library. 

bljones, I really don't think size will be a problem, but I hate clutter, even if it's just a bit, so I'm hoping to be extra extra efficient.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

keep it all really simple. You will find you don't need as much as you think. It will be far more liberating to live simply. Enjoy!


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Andrea, develop a hurricane plan soon, for yourself and your boat. Mobile is not often in the path of gulf storms, but it is often enough to warrant having an effective plan. If you are planning to move east along the intracoastal gulf toward the Chesapeake during the season, be sure to modify your plan as you move along.

Mobile is great, but even as a native south Alabamian, I can assure you that a move 60 miles to the east to Pensacola would significantly enhance your QOL. Mobile Bay is thin water except for its southeast quadrant. Shoal draft boats are great for gunkholing there, but I think you will find yourself limited in cruising grounds within the bay in your Oday.

We are in Pensacola. As earlier comments noted, the intracoastal between Mobile and Panama City is great, with lots of big water for sailing and some ditches between with great scenery, eating, and natural history. The beach area from Pensacola to Panama City is lively in the summer and a great place to work or play. Large military installations and great small colleges and universities enhance opportunities for young people socially and professionally.

And did I mention that there a hundreds of square miles of bays inside, and the gulf outside, for sailing?

Mobile has limited marina offerings. Turner Marine and Dog River may be perfect for you, but marina options are much expanded from Pensacola to Panama City. I can't recommend any specific place to you, but if you simply scan the Active Captain listings along the Gulf Intracoastal you can see the options. Open docks are more plentiful since Ivan.

All the best to you, and good luck.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

fryewe said:


> and great small colleges and universities enhance opportunities for young people socially and professionally.
> 
> . I can't recommend any specific place to you, but if you simply scan the Active Captain listings along the Gulf Intracoastal you can see the options. .


I think the Activecaptain website is great for learning about an area and marinas for the entire ICW including the Cheaspeake. Speaking of colleges I know that there is a great little college on the St. Mary's River off the Potomac River. The Governor's Cup race held in August of each year finishes there starting from Annapolis. Plus if you like history there is a recreation of the first English settlement in Maryland much like a mini Williamsburg with people dressed up in period costume and acting like early settlers. Many of the actors are from the college I believe.


----------

